# New Asus Laptop, DVD Drive not reading DVDs



## nickneish (Nov 10, 2012)

Bought this laptop a few months ago and only just trying to use the DVD drive for the first time. I've tried with a few DVDs. It makes a sound like it's reading the disk but then nothing happens. Going to My Computer the DVD drive icon doesn't show any indication that there's a disk in it. I can right click on the icon an eject the drive but nothing else. If I double click on the icon with a disk inserted the drive ejects and I get a prompt to insert a disk. When I do that it takes ages loading (the green bar on the top of the window moves from left to right) then crashes.

I've tried a few troubleshooting methods I found via similar threads on this forum. Have run the auto fix program on the Microsoft website, have tried installing the drive and rebooting and updating the drivers through device manager. Have tried going to Control Panel, troubleshooting then configure a device. Still not working at all. 

The next step looks to be to delete registry entries. That section on the Microsoft website says that those instructions are only valid for Windows Vista though and I am running Windows 7.

The laptop is still under warranty, but it would be good to be able to fix this myself and not go through the hassle of sending it off to be repaired. 

Any help appreciated


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Going to My Computer the DVD drive icon doesn't show any indication that there's a disk in it.....The next step looks to be to delete registry entries.


Is this a commercial DVD Movie or Software disc? or is it a blank or burned DVD? If All DVD's don't work, especially commercial discs, Then Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* right click the *devmgmt *icon in the search results and* Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Device Manager* is there a yellow flag next to the DVD Drive? if not, then running this Microsoft FixIt which deletes the* Upper and Lower* filters in the Registry, or manually doing it, probably won't help you. You can try this Microsoft FixIt but if that fails the drive will need to be replaced. Since it is under warranty, just send it back.


----------



## nickneish (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the response.

It's Football Manager 2013, and I've tried a few movie Dvd's too.

Device manager run as admin shows no problems.

I ran the fix you suggested and it came back with the following problem (With the Footy Manager Disk in the drive):

"Media in CD/DVD Drive is not readable"


----------



## nickneish (Nov 10, 2012)

Just remembered that I did create recovery disks when I first got the laptop, so the drive must have been working then.

Should I try running the recovery disks?


----------



## nickneish (Nov 10, 2012)

And the drive is reading the recovery DVD's fine. So maybe the problem is an easy fix?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, it is a very easy fix. The disc you are trying to read is unreadable. Try it on another computer with a DVD drive, if that fails, and all other DVD's work on this computers DVD drive, then it is the disc.


----------



## nickneish (Nov 10, 2012)

It's definitely not the disk that is at fault, I just tried it in a difference computer and it works fine.

I tried to remove the upper and lower filters with Imgburn. It says that there are no filters found.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I tried to remove the upper and lower filters with Imgburn. It says that there are no filters found


*IMGBurn *is a CD/DVD Image burning software?? It would not be able to remove the Upper and Lower Filters. If you have run the first Microsoft FixIt, it will have already removed the filters. 
If the drive doesn't read most discs, the drives laser is failing and the drive needs to be replaced.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the laptop is only a few months old it should still be under warranty.


----------

